#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  Three Phase Transformer power system analysis free pdf download

## vikash090

In star connection with earthed neutral, phase voltage i.e. phase to  neutral voltage, is 1/√3 times of line voltage i.e. line to line  voltage. But in the case of delta connection phase voltage is equal to  line voltage. Star connected high voltage side electrical power  transformer is about 10% cheaper than that of delta connected high  voltage side transformer.
  	Let, the voltage ratio of transformer between HV & LV is K, voltage  across HV winding is VH and voltage across LV winding is VL and voltage  across transformer leads in HV side say Vp and in LV say Vs.





  Similar Threads: Earthing Transformer or Grounding Transformer power system analysis free pdf download Voltage Transformer or Potential Transformer power system analysis free pdf download Resistance and Leakage Reactance of Transformer or Impedance of Transformer power system analysis free lecture notes download Theory of transformer on load, with resistance and leakage reactance in transformer power system analysis free pdf download Y-Y connected transformer power system analysis power system analysis free download pdf

----------

